# Windows Vista Prob



## Toastpcs (Jun 12, 2006)

I am a bata tester of the new Windows Vista 64-bit. I am running an ATI Radon X850 XT 256MB video card. I depend on ATITool to keep my card cool for gamming. Because if you didn't know ATI makes this card with a 5% fan speed. I installed ATITool in vista and it gives me the following error:

"The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running.

A device driver is required for communication with your video hardware.

If you just upgraded from an older version it may help to uninstall ATITool, reboot, then install the new version."

Do any of you know what's going on here. I have all the catalist drivers installed and I'm running the stable version of ATITool not the bata.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> I am a bata tester of the new Windows Vista 64-bit. I am running an ATI Radon X850 XT 256MB video card. I depend on ATITool to keep my card cool for gamming. Because if you didn't know ATI makes this card with a 5% fan speed. I installed ATITool in vista and it gives me the following error:
> 
> "The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running.
> 
> ...



It sounds as if ATITool utilizes a device driver of its own & were I to guess as to its type? A layered filtering type.

Apparently, it (the version you have) only has a 32-bit one available... which probably isn't compatible with 64-bit VISTA.

The developer runs this board, W1zzard, so I would post it to he, & see if he seconds this... I would say I am "on" here, because of the err/abend message he uses (good sign, his code IS error-trapped too, very good!)

APK


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I had thought the same but when you watch the install it states "installing 64-bit drivers" So I'm assuming that it has the 64-bit drivers but I'm thinking that it's not compatable with win vista. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> Well I had thought the same but when you watch the install it states "installing 64-bit drivers"



Then, it does use its own drivers, which are doubtless of the layered filtering variety, confirming my "suspicions"... & this is where (from what I have been reading lately about VISTA on the wire out here) most of the software incompatibilities exist for VISTA - with software that utilizes drivers.

(There must have been some changes to the DDK, specifically for VISTA, possibly even moreso for its 64-bit variety, & this I would NOT doubt a bit...)

I.E./E.G.-> You've probably seen this before (don't know how old you are, or how experienced with Windows designs over time) but...  I know that I have!

(Especially during the transitions from Win16 to Win32, & later from the Win9x model of MS OS' (.vxd virtual device driver models especially), to Windows NT-based ones (.sys based driver WDM driver model, & current base design ancestry, which had variances from NT 3.x, to 3.5x, to 4.0, to 2000, to XP (not as "radical" imo, but there), to Server 2003 in 32-bit versions, let alone 64-bit models))

It may just be problems in how its installer is registering the driver in the registry alone... hope it is THAT simple, because that can be worked around in various installers, like InstallShield Pro, which lets you "script" in batches or registry files merges, after the fact of the typical file copies & such!



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> So I'm assuming that it has the 64-bit drivers but I'm thinking that it's not compatable with win vista. But I could be wrong.



Well, that depends - do you know of any others using this tool with a Windows 64-bit OS version, other than VISTA?

If they can & do use it successfully??

Then it's most likely a hassle with VISTA, as you suspect, & some subtle "low-level" plumbing changes to it, especially in "kernel mode" (Ring 0/RPL 0 stuff) where Wiz might need to get ahold of any DDK packages they have out there for it, & iirc, they do...

From what I've been reading online, it appears any software that utilizes drivers is/are appearing to be the MOST problematic during OS migrations, like usual... in 32-bit forms no less, let alone 64-bit ones (stuff like AntiVirus etc., which iirc, also use layered filtering drivers for intercepting calls to files on disk, to scan them, prior to launches - much like this tool POSSIBLY operates as well while doing its job). 

(&, as far as "low-level" changes in VISTA, as opposed to other Windows OS, even 64-bit ones? Man, there is a TON of that going on... mostly for the good imo @ least)

APK

P.S.=> In any event, you're @ the right spot online for this, the developer "lives here" & all that, plus other users of that tool tend to congregate here also... you can't do better than THAT! Ask Wiz... he is your best buddy now imo! 

I've used the tool before, back when I used an ATI 9800XT Pro (circa 2003-2006 up until 6 months back or so tops), & it is a GOOD program, that does the job... good to see it has GOOD 'customized' structured err handlers too!

(& imo, that means Wiz codes well & knows what he's doing & can work around this MOST LIKELY, given time to study any diff.'s & possibly diff. DDK version for VISTA if it exists)... apk


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I will get with Wiz and see what can be done. I will also let Microsoft know about it through my bata testing connections with them and see if they have anything to say about it. 

A little about my background...I've been working with computers sence Trash 80's (TRS-80). Not sure if you know what those are but from what you have posted you should. I have also owned almost every version of windows and linux. I am currently repairing computers locally. I consider having a decent amount of knowledge of windows and computers in general.

This one just blew my mind though. I'm still new to ATITool so that's why I came here about my problem first. 

Thanks for the help though. I appreciate it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help.



You're welcome, such as my help is... "remote debugging" & all that, you KNOW how that can be...



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> I will get with Wiz and see what can be done. I will also let Microsoft know about it through my bata testing connections with them and see if they have anything to say about it.



Well, I'd go thru Wiz first... & then, MS!



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> A little about my background...I've been working with computers sence Trash 80's (TRS-80). Not sure if you know what those are but from what you have posted you should. I have also owned almost every version of windows and linux. I am currently repairing computers locally. I consider having a decent amount of knowledge of windows and computers in general.



Agreed, you have the background & experience - imo, @ this point @ least? Hit Wiz up first... see what he has to say.



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> This one just blew my mind though. I'm still new to ATITool so that's why I came here about my problem first.



Right thing to do, by all means - its coder lives here & all that stuff!



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help though. I appreciate it.



Ah, no problem - I didn't consider it all that much help really, just my speculating!

LOL!

APK


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks again.

Nice system by the way.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> thanks again.



N/P, such as my "help" was & all that, lol!



			
				Toastpcs said:
			
		

> Nice system by the way.



Ah, "gracias", it cost me a PRETTY penny/many coins-deadpresidents, but worth EVERY cent imo, so far @ least (running it couple months now, very recently put together)...



* AND, it's going to get even better, in 1 particular part - the solid-state disk, & pretty soon!

See here, my last posts:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12904&page=8

Because a VERY cool part is coming out & apparently either one of its developers/EE's contacted me here about it via PM on these forums it seems (or, a VERY informed user on prototype parts):

APK

P.S.=> That's going to be the "piece d' resistance" (sp?) on this baby imo, & will allow me to reinsert the older CENATEK 'rocketdrive' solid-state ramdisk back into my server machine/2nd rig where it came from (tendency to 'scavenge/scalp parts' to newest rigs like anyone else) to help "max" its performance too... apk


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2006)

you could try right clicking on the atitool .exe and telling it to run in compatability mode for windows xp or 98.


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 13, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> you could try right clicking on the atitool .exe and telling it to run in compatability mode for windows xp or 98.



Tried that, same error.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 14, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> Tried that, same error.




I was able to get ATITool (beta) installed and running on Vista x64 just as with RivaTuner, PowerStrip, etc.

change the installer's .exe to Windows XP SP2 Compatibility Mode
it will then install and run properly with no error messages, though it will not read GPU/Mem clocks/settings etc. properly or at all

fwiw, PowerStrip beta is the only one of the three that reads core & mem clocks.  you can even set an overclock, though it instantly resets itself to stock.  optimizations work though, vsynch, image quality, etc.

wonder what is different about PS vs. the other two?


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 14, 2006)

appears that ATITool is running into same problems as everything else re: GPU info

for some reason, my desktop is showing "Cloned mode", i.e. a second monitor that does not exist

what is going on as far as I can tell is that the display driver has been installed to the default monitor, which apparently will only allow 640x480 and 8-bit display.  The #2 monitor (low res default) is where the nVidia driver shows up.  meanwhile, the driver I isntalled for my LCD is on the #1 (non-default) monitor @ 1280x1024 and 32-bit.

this "cloned mode" imho is what is causing all the problems.  something isn't right


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 14, 2006)

ok I tried running in win xp sp2, win 2000, and win 98/Me mode. And yes ran the install in those different modes and I also went to the program file and set the compatability mode on the .exe that ran the program. I'm still getting the same error.

any other ideas guys?


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 14, 2006)

Im sure you probably already installed the lastest drivers?

Have you tryed any other grafics cards?

There could be a registry problem.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 14, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> ok I tried running in win xp sp2, win 2000, and win 98/Me mode. And yes ran the install in those different modes and I also went to the program file and set the compatability mode on the .exe that ran the program. I'm still getting the same error.
> 
> any other ideas guys?




you'll probably need to turn off Driver Signing and User Access Control for these to isntall properly


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 15, 2006)

hawkeyefan said:
			
		

> you'll probably need to turn off Driver Signing and User Access Control for these to isntall properly



k do you know where I would do that in VITSA? I'm having trouble finding it.



			
				FLY3R said:
			
		

> Have you tryed any other grafics cards?



I don't have any other PCI-Express cards at the moment so I'm not able to.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 15, 2006)

Toastpcs said:
			
		

> k do you know where I would do that in VITSA? I'm having trouble finding it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any other PCI-Express cards at the moment so I'm not able to.




to disable UserAccessControl, go to Control Panel >> User Accounts >> Security Settings and uncheck the box for "enable User Access Control (UAC) to help protect your computer", then reboot when prompted


to disable Driver Signing, do the following (thanks to PyR0 @PlanetAMD64)
To prevent vista from requiring signed drivers:

1. customize the start menu and enable the run command, in the run command box, type cmd
2. enter the following in the command window that appears, to disable driver signature checks:
bcdedit –set nointegritychecks ON
3. reboot the computer

if the "bcdedit –set nointegritychecks ON" does not work, try "bcdedit /set nointegritychecks ON"

after the reboot, you should have no problem istalling ATITool

make sure you are using ATITool v0.25 beta14.   I cannot vouch for whether this works with other builds.


----------



## Toastpcs (Jun 17, 2006)

hawkeyefan said:
			
		

> to disable Driver Signing, do the following (thanks to PyR0 @PlanetAMD64)
> To prevent vista from requiring signed drivers:
> 
> 1. customize the start menu and enable the run command, in the run command box, type cmd
> ...



IT WORKS!!! Thanks, That's all I needed guys! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2006)

it works in vista if you turn off the driver signing policy?


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 17, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> it works in vista if you turn off the driver signing policy?



yep.

it's amazing how many 32-bit apps and drivers are being blocked by stupid Driver Signing

basically I've gotten everything that runs/works under XP Pro (32-bit) to work just fine under Vista x64     Zboard, Audigy 2, bunch of other devices running on 32bit drivers and code, lol.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 17, 2006)

*Aha! Apparently, we have a "fix" answer...*

Looks good, 

(Now W1zzard can put that into his help file/knowledgebase etc. - et all for his application)



* This appears to be a "new thing" in VISTA, meant for "the good" but is a pain in the ass (somewhat)!

APK


----------

